# ASUS X800XL supported?  MSI X800XL?



## Ruahrc (May 12, 2005)

I want to get an X800XL card but don't want a lot of fan noise.  I have an ASUS X800 sitting in front of me (incorrect merchandise sent from newegg, i ordered an x800XL) and for the life of me can't get SmartDoctor to work.  Keeps blue-screening my PC.  Gonna have it returned.

Not to thrilled with ASUS now that apparently SmartDoctor is a lost cause.  So I'm looking for other options.  The MSI pops up next as the fan on it looks pretty good and it is a reasonable price too.

but I hear the fan is loud (This ASUS is pretty loud too... since it runs continuously at 100%).  I'm hoping I can quiet it down using ATItool?  I tried it with the ASUS card (Cat5.4 drivers from ATi) but apparently no go.  It wont even detect the card type (saying that it has 3000MB of memory, 4 pipes, and runs at 8MHz).  I figure that is due to ASUS' proprietary monitoring?  Is the MSI the same way, or will it work with ATItool?

I have right now a Leadtek 6600GT running with Gainward's Expertool for fan control- works great and is real quiet but I need some more 3D performance.

Any advice you can give me is great!  Oh p.s. yes I have seen the gigabyte fanless X800XL... only thing is my PC is an SFF setup so the fanless probably won't fare to well.  Oh and I'm not an overclocker I just want the fan turned down so it's not so loud.  Stock speeds are cool with me!

Ruahrc


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2005)

hm or take the sapphire with zalman cooler


----------



## radiohead x800 (May 12, 2005)

I assume the fan on the MSI X800XL is similar to my Powercolor X800XL.  If so, you have complete fan control through ATI Tool.  I can actually hear the fan increasing and decreasing rpm's when temp goes up or down.  It can be a little loud at 90%, but when idle at 30 or 40%, it can't be heard at all, especially over other fans you have. 

Don't want to steal your thread, but i'd like to know why my fps readings on ATI tool are so low while the 3D window is open.  im only getting around 18, but I keep seeing you guys with 30 to 50.  What's wrong?


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2005)

dont know asked wizzard in the atitool 24 beta 10 forum already no answer till now


----------



## Ruahrc (May 13, 2005)

radiohead- the fan on the MSI is actually pretty different from the Powercolor.  Have a look at newegg's product link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127156

Is the fan on the Powercolor loud?  It looks similar to the ones like on the Connect3D cards etc.  If the Powercolor one has a pretty quiet fan then I might consider it too.  But if the MSI works then that's my preference.  I am hoping its just the fan that is different as the MSI does not seem to have proprietary software/monitoring apps.

Would I be able to keep the Powercolor fan turned down to something really quiet (say 50-75%) and have it stay reasonably cool (say like around 70C or maybe 80C) during gaming?  I play flight sims in which I sometimes fly looong distances (flights of 12 hours or more) so it needs to be stable AND quiet.  I dont sit at the screen for 12 hours but when I am there it needs to be quiet.  It needs to be stable so it can run under heavy load continuously for 12+ hours and not overheat.

Ruahrc


----------



## gR3iF (May 13, 2005)

hm  thin about the gigabyte passive one or just take the sapphire one on the card is the zalmann 700cu so the card stays cool and quiet(just like amd )


----------



## Ruahrc (May 14, 2005)

I don't think the gigabyte passive will fit into my SFF.  Read my original post .  The sapphire definitely won't fit either cause the fan points towards the outside of the case and is right at the edge.  The Zalman sticks out wayy to far.

Ruahrc


----------



## gR3iF (May 14, 2005)

hm then use a low profile card


----------

